# Late Season Bite



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I have never fished DL late season before the ice gets on, what part of the fall do he eyes usually bite??


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

After seeing the results of the tourney a week and half ago, I would say the piggies have been feeding pretty good.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Smalls, you gotta change that pic. I can't help but laugh everytime I see it now! :toofunny:


----------

